# Wits end



## kududundee

Hi everyone
This is more out of deperation before I have the part machined myself. We have a 2007 Fleetwood / Coleman ,Highlander series ,Avalon folding trailer. The plastic end caps on the bed rails broke. On the inside it has a rounded bullnose design that guides the bedrail down its track when you push the bed in before folding it up and on the outside it has a flat end that also serves as a stop so you do not slide the bed in too far . They are grey in color and nowhere to be found.
If anyone knows where to find them it will be well appreciated. If I could I would post pictures. We use the trailer very often but have to get it fixed before the next trip.
Thanks


----------



## bobrussell

some one here should be able to at least give you a name for it, then surely you can find one. i think i remember some one offering a web site for coleman pop-up repair parts but that might not help you much.


----------



## trixy

I stumbled accross this website - they might be able to help you.

RV Part Locator


----------



## heruide

Kududundee,

Ask a Coleman dealer to order you the following parts.

1. 4754-8631 - Bed slide end cap
2. 4754-4821 - Bed side wedge

Hope this helps.

Ruide


----------



## antigua

Welcome to the forum  Sorry I can't help you out. Good luck.


----------



## l2l

Welcome to the forum Kududundee, 

Way to help out Heruide, nice job!


----------



## heruide

121,

Thanks. Take care.

Ruide


----------



## ctfortner

Welcome to the forum. Did this information help you out? Ruide knows his stuff


----------



## kududundee

Thanks to everyone. I ordered the parts . I had to wait because they were on backorder. I finally drove to Ft Pierce to pick a partial order up and then the next weekend picked another 3 up in Lakeland. I also have decided to have them machined out of aluminum. My machinest said they are made of the same plastic as milk jugs and just wont last. So if they are made out of cheap plastic why not make them thicker at least. That is because there will be too much shrinkage in the plastic when making them solid. I will post the result of the machined ones once they are done. Thanks again for everyones responce. I had a great camping trip this last week at Sun-n-Fun airshow. www.sun-n-fun.org .


----------

